# Stopping a Volcano



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm no volcanologist, but won't this just cause pressure to build up in there?



> JAKARTA (AFP) - Engineers dropped chains of concrete balls into a "volcano" oozing hot mud in Indonesia's East Java province Monday as they resumed a bid to stem the flow which has submerged entire villages.
> "We have been able to insert four chains of concrete balls today, before changing smoke from the hot mud forced the operations to be halted," Rudi Novrianto, a spokesman for the audacious bid to plug the crater, told AFP.
> 
> The operation to drop the chains into the main crater was halted on Saturday when a cable linking two cranes hoisting them suffered damage.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I saw this done one time by the Wily E. Coyote with some ACME cannon balls. My recollection was that he did not achieve the desired result. 

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 26, 2007)

The "local expert" is probably the 45yr old Aboriginal leader who consulted his necklace of animal teeth for guidance after downing a pint of mushroom juice.


----------



## frazil (Feb 26, 2007)

Why don't they just get Superman to drop a large frozen lake in there and put out the fire?


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to see how big these balls are. I bet not as big as the ones in my... Aww nevermind, not going there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 26, 2007)

> The "local expert" is probably the 45yr old Aboriginal leader who consulted his necklace of animal teeth for guidance after downing a pint of mushroom juice.


After a couple puffs of "spirit herb" from his ceremonial pipe.


> Why don't they just get Superman to drop a large frozen lake in there and put out the fire?


We're talking 3rd world here. You think they can afford his hourly rate?



> I want to see how big these balls are. I bet not as big as the ones in my...


Excuse me, do you have 4,000 pound concrete balls?

Why yes, I do?

How can you walk?!?!?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 26, 2007)

> Work was delayed Sunday by repairs and heavy rains, which made conditions dangerous.


Huh? I thought conditions already were dangerous...

That sounds pretty stupid to me, overall. "Gee, let's go experiment with this messed up idea, but let's do it in a third world country where we won't be acocuntable for any failures."


----------



## Hill William (Feb 27, 2007)

Anybody remember in Vegas Vacation when Clark tries to plug the dam with bubble gum? Sound familiar??


----------



## Dleg (Mar 1, 2007)

Clark was an engineer, right?


----------



## Hill William (Mar 2, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Clark was an engineer, right?



I don't know. He was always on vacation.


----------



## petergibbons (Mar 2, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Clark was an engineer, right?


Didn't he do something with food preservatives?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

I believe he was a self-proclaimed food additives expert.

I think the line from National Lampoon's vacation was something like, "I work in the field of food additives and condiments(not preseratives) ..."

Good call PG - you da man !! 

JR


----------



## EdinNO (Mar 3, 2007)

The only way to stop a volcano is to move out of its range of fire.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

EdinNO said:


> The only way to stop a volcano is to move out of its range of fire.


You mean this doesn't work ???!!!!




























JR


----------



## cement (Mar 4, 2007)

This is an unusual case since the eruption was cased by human activity, other than human sacrifice used in the past to varying sucess. Maybe this human activity will stop it. I'm thinking that they are feeding the volcano high quality shrapnel, but what to I know?


----------



## abcoindia (Sep 26, 2011)

*ABCO Engineers is a rapidly growing Material Handling Solutions provider with more than 100 man years of experience in the design, manufacturing and supply of modern material handling equipments that improve Productivity in the working environment, Cut the production delivery times and Reduce storage and Handling costs.We've built our enviable reputation on quality, reliability, dependability and consistently delivering unsurpassed standards of service. Coupled with our extensive in-stock range, speed of turnaround, ability to fulfill even the most unusual demands and our renowned competitiveness, it's no surprise we're now firmly established as arguably a leading manufacturer of Material Handling Equipments.*


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2011)

:banned:


----------



## Dleg (Sep 26, 2011)

Whoa... blast from the past!

I wonder why Fudgey never weighed in on this one?


----------

